# saw the surgeon



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

Yesterday, I saw the surgeon, who was helpful and informative.

I thought being choked with a seat belt in a car accident was the cause of my thyroid problems, and the Hashimoto's was something incidental, but the surgeon said the seat belt would have damaged hard tissue, which it did, more than the thyroid, a soft tissue.

It's Hashimoto's that's been affecting the thyroid.

I've been reading posts and am surprised to discover that I've had this problem and Hashimoto's symptoms long before the left lobe was removed.

The surgeon is going to remove the right lobe in December. I am waiting later because of work. He says there's a chance of papillary cancer, but removing the lobe will remove the cancer, and if necessary, a radioactive iodine pill can follow up.

It's nice to have more understanding of the problem. I will be glad to have the lobe removed to alleviate the problems it causes.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

namebug said:


> Yesterday, I saw the surgeon, who was helpful and informative.
> 
> I thought being choked with a seat belt in a car accident was the cause of my thyroid problems, and the Hashimoto's was something incidental, but the surgeon said the seat belt would have damaged hard tissue, which it did, more than the thyroid, a soft tissue.
> 
> ...


I am glad your appointment went well. Quite often many of us find that the root of the strange and vague symptoms, we've experienced, are indeed a thyroid issue. And when it is removed, they are gone! I knew that some of mine were gone when I was in the recovery room.......very nice feeling. Glad to know things are moving in the right direction for you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

namebug said:


> Yesterday, I saw the surgeon, who was helpful and informative.
> 
> I thought being choked with a seat belt in a car accident was the cause of my thyroid problems, and the Hashimoto's was something incidental, but the surgeon said the seat belt would have damaged hard tissue, which it did, more than the thyroid, a soft tissue.
> 
> ...


Even though you have to have surgery and there is the possibility of cancer, I find this to be very good news.

The bottom line is that you are being properly diagnosed and cared for.

Thank you for the update. You know you are in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Namebug - I think you will do fine, much better then having Hashimoto's! Webster2 is right! I have been feeling better already only 8 days out from surgery! I hope you to will find relief from your symptoms once it's out. Best wishes to you and you know we will all be here to support you when it is time for your surgery! (((Hugs)))


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you for all the support. I am encouraged reading the posts of others, many of whom seem to have very severe issues, and many of those are so young at that. Hopefully, the lethargy and depression will abate greatly. At first, I thought the surgeon was just going to biopsy the nodule, but I am glad he has decided to remove the lobe instead.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Someone asked me today if I thought I felt better since surgery? Oh my!!! Yes, yes, yes! I don't feel 100% yet but I feel so much better than before surgery that if I never got any better I'd still feel tremendously better than before surgery.

As surgery goes, I realize now that I truly made myself a nervous wreck worrying about things that never happened - then got slightly sidelined by something I didn't even know about, the parathyroid issue.

I feel like I've got something stable to build on now. It may take a little while and I know I'll get frustrated but my only regret is not finding this website a long time ago and learning so much through everyone's shared experiences.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

Lol..... That was me who asked.

Namebug, Sometimes it takes something weird to bring attention to the root of hashimotos. May I ask why you are having the other lobe removed?


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

IDClaire, I've read about your parathyroid problem. I have no idea how the former surgeon handled the parathyroid when he removed the right lobe. The current one did mention the parathyroid and has sent for the records of the former surgery, so I guess he'll tell me what's up there.

I had confidence in the former surgeon, but it's been 15 years, and he's too far away for me to look up and to travel to for the second surgery, and this current one has been highly recommended by my gyn, who has had surgery by him herself.

Brucegoldberg, there's a nodule that is questionable. Plus the lobe has many other nodules. There's a possiblity of papillary cancer. Three doctors - the endo, the gyn, and the surgeon recommend its removal. I hope you are figuring out how to manage your own thyroid problems. Amazing how such a little thing could have so much impact on health.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

How did they find it?


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

Surgery is set for December 15.


----------

